# Feint Whispers Chapter #3: Unearthing the Past party stats and ooc



## jasamcarl (Sep 2, 2002)

Ok, I want everyone in the party, now including mirthcard, to post their character's stat blocks. There are to be no conversational posts until all five are posted.....


----------



## Talindra (Sep 2, 2002)

Ardoss T’Rok

Medium-sized Male Half Orc Rogue 1/Barbarian 1; HD 1d12+1d6+4; hp 17; Init +3 (+3 dex); Speed 40 ft; AC 17 (+3 dex, +4 armor), Flat-footed 14, touch 13; Attack +4 (+1 BAB, +3 Str, +3 Dex), Dmg 1d6+3 (rapier) 1d4+3 (dagger) 1d8 (lt. crossbow) 2d6+4 (19-20 x 2 greatsword);  XP:  1950

Save Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1; AL Neutral; 

Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7

Languages: Common, Orc

Feats: Power Attack

Skills: Disable Device 4(+6)/ Hide 5(+8)/ Jump 2(+5)/ Listen 5(+6)/ Move Silent 5(+8)/ Open Lock 2(+7)/ Search 4/ Spot 5(+6)/ Tumble 4(+7)

Special Abilities: Darkvision 60, Sneak Attack +1d6, Orc Blood, Light & Medium Armor Proficiency, Simple & Martial Weapon Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Rage 1/day, Fast Movement

Weapons: Rapier, MW Greatsword, Dagger, Lt Crossbow +20 Bolts

Armor: Chain Shirt

Other Items carried: 50 hemp rope, grappling hook, dagger, Backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, MW thieves’ tools, waterskin, 7 days trail rations, rapier, light crossbow, 20 bolts, MW Greatsword, Chain Shirt, Cure Light Wounds potions (5)

971 gold
4 silver

Ardoss T’Rok was the child of war. His human mother cared for him but the rest of the community shunned him and forced him to leave as soon as he could walk. The only place Ardoss found acceptance was with a group of bandits. After growing into manhood, Ardoss left to find his own fortune in the world.

Having been shunned for his race, Ardoss is distrustful of most people. He respects warriors and recently found a bastard sword and taught himself how to use it.

Ardoss is tall and strong with heavy half-orc features. His skin has a grey hue, eyes are blood red, his hair is jet black and pulled back. He dresses much like a barbarian, having lived most of his life in the wild.


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2002)

*The Priest*

*Bhartus Tharden*; M Dwarf Cleric 3; Size:M; hp 24; Init +1; Spd Walk 20'ft. ; AC 17 (+6 Armor, +1 Dex); BAB +2; Atk = +5 (+2 BAB/+2 Str/+1 MW) melee, +4 (+2 BAB/+1 Dex/+1 MW) ranged; SA: Stonecunning, save +2 vs. poison, save +2 vs spells, +4 dodge vs giants, +2 on Appraise of stone/metal items, +2 on stone/metal Craft check, Turn Undead; AL:NG; SV Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +6
Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 10 
Height 4' 0 inches, Weight 151 pounds
Skills: Heal +6, Diplomacy +2, Knowledge (Religion) +5, Spellcraft +5, Spot +3, Listen +3, Search +1, Turn Undead
Feats: Scribe Scroll, Combat Casting
Armor: Chain Mail and Large Steel Shield
Weapon: Masterwork Heavy Mace (1d8 +2/x2), Masterwork Light Crossbow with 40 bolts (1d8/19-20x2/80ft), Hand Axe (1d6 +2/x2)
Possessions: Backpack, Bell, Candle, Trail Rations (10), Sack, 2 Flasks of Oi, Holy Water (x2), Scroll of Invisibility to Undead, Sanctuary, Potion of Cure Light Wounds (x2), Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (x2)
Treasure:  2565 gp
XP: 5026

Deity: Moradin Domains: Good,Earth Granted Powers: Cast good spells at +1 caster level.,Turn or destroy air creatures as a good cleric and rebuke or command earth creatures as an evil cleric. 3  attempts per day.

Type/Spells
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1: Bless, Summon Monster I, Endure Elements, Protection from Evil (domain)
2: Aid (domain), Hold Person, Sound Burst

Description:
Brother Bhartus is a jovial fellow with a hearty, robust laugh, who loves a good ale. He's gone adventuring in order to defeat evil doers, which he considers his holy purpose, and earn enough for a few rounds of drinks. He hopes to run his own church in an emerging dwarven outpost someday.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 2, 2002)

*Tarowyn Coldoak "shooting" for Order of the Bow...*

Tarowyn Coldoak
Ranger 1 / Fighter 2 (XP: 3035)
Male Elf
Size: M
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Height/Weight: 5 ft. 6 in./97 lbs.
Abilities: STR 14, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 12, CHA 8
HP: 25
AC: 19 (Armor +4, Bracers +1, Dex +4)
Init: 4 (Dex +4)
Speed: 30
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee Attack Bonus: +5 (BAB +3, Str +2)
Ranged Attack Bonus: +7 (BAB +3, Dex +4)
Weapons:
---Masterwork Rapier (+1 Attack) 1D6+2
---(Str +2) Mighty Composite Longbow (+1 Attack) 1D8+2
---Silvered Dagger 1D4+2
Special Qualities: Immune to Sleep, Low-Light Vision, Favored Enemy [Shapechangers]
Feats: 
---Ambidexterity
---Point Blank Shot
---Precise Shot
---Rapid Shot
---Track
---Two-Weapon Fighting
---Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)
Skills:
---Balance +7 (Dex +4, Rank +1, Synergy +2)
---Hide +8 (Dex +4, Rank +4)
---Knowledge (Religion) (Int +2, Rank +2)
---Listen +7 (Dex +4, Rank +1, Racial +2)
---Move Silently +8 (Dex +4, Rank +4)
---Ride +8 (Dex +4, Rank +4)
---Search +8 (Int +2, Rank +4, Racial +2)
---Spot +7 (Wis +1, Rank +4, Racial +2)
---Tumble +7 (Dex +4, Rank +1, Synergy +2)
Treasure: CP 7 / SP 3 / GP 459
Armor:
---Masterwork Chain Shirt (AC +4, Check Penalty -1)
---Bracers of Armor +1
Equipment: 
---Explorer's Outfit
---Backpack
---Waterskin
---3 day's trail rations
---Bedroll
---Sack
---Flint & Steel
---3 Torches 
---Quiver
---Arrows (15)
---Arrows, Silvered (5)
---3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds
Languages: Southern Common, Elven

Description: Tarowyn is tall and thin, almost gaunt, with bronze skin and short, red hair. His mood is withdrawn and serious. He has a job to do and he gets the job done.

Background: Tarowyn Coldoak's father, Elwyn, was a renowned fletcher and craftsman known for the magnificent bows that he created from the fallen branches of elder sylvan Oaks in the Northern forests. Unfortuantely, Tarowyn never knew his mother for she died in childbirth. His father's many years of mourning were finally broken when he fell in love with a young human woman, Jesela, the daughter of Girosi Denaar, a travelling merchant who bought bows & arrows from Tarowyn's father to sell in the lands to the South. Girosi, who was extremely protective of his daughter, did not approve of the marriage and, for that matter, neither did the small isolated elven community where the Coldoaks lived. Regardless, Elwyn and Jesela eloped, leaving the merchant caravan behind in the elven village and taking young Tarowyn along with them. Tarowyn at first balked at their relationship as well, but quickly came to love his new mother, for she filled a aching gap in his heart.

The couple and child ended up in a small, remote, mixed community in the southern part of the kingdom of Horator, where there presence was welcomed and where they could live a simple life, hopefully unnoticed by Girosi. Elwyn and Jesela were married in a small church of the Southern Som faith, a religion which all of the family soon converted to. The priest, Father Norris, became a close family friend and mentor to young Tarowyn. Elwyn, unable to find a hardwood that had the same properties as his trees back home, gave up his craft and instead made a living repairing farm implements and doing carpentry work for the village. Anonymously, Elwyn also made beautiful wooden holy symbols that Father Norris discretely distributed to other chruches of the Southern Som faith, many of which can still be found displayed prominently in those remaining churches today. Soon, a fourth member was added to the Coldoak family, when Jesela gave birth to a daughter named Lorah. Tarowyn finally had the sibling he had always wanted and it seemed as though life couldn't get any better.

Young Tarowyn could never have guessed how bad it could get, however. It all began when Father Norris began to act strangely. He distanced himself from the family and spent much of his time wandering in the woods dotting the foothills around the village. When Tarowyn tried to speak to his mentor about the problem, the priest would mumble about how his faith was being tested and how he needed the solace that his solitary strolls provided him. One night, Tarowyn decided to follow Father Norris and see what these walks were all about. What he saw that night changed his life forever. Under the light of the full moon, Father Norris began transforming before the young elf's eyes. The priest howled in agony as his limbs distended and hair began spreading out all over his body. Tarowyn, frightened but concerned for his friend, rushed to the Father's aid just as he was making his final transformation. Upon seeing the young elf, the Father knocked him aside. Tarowyn's head hit a rock and the last thing he saw as the world faded to black were the slathering jaws and sharp claws of the wolf that was Father Norris as it bounded away towards the village.

When Tarowyn awoke, the previous night's visions returned in a rush, and Tarowyn took off toward the village as fast as his feet would carry him. To this day, the scene that greeted his eyes when he reached his home haunts his every dream. The devastation of the village was complete. The only person whose remains he couldn't find was his half-elven sister Lorah. Of her, all that remained was part of her nightshirt and the small flute that his father had made for her on her birthday, now covered with blood and grime.

It took Tarowyn three days of constant digging to bury all of the dead. He put Lorah's nightshirt in the grave with Elwyn and Jesela's bodies and kept the flute for himself. He freed the few animals that were left alive and took the only remaining mule and rode out of town. It took him two more days to find the closest village. Starved and weary, Tarowyn refused food and healing and instead insisted on telling his story of horror to the local priest. When the priest refused to believe him, Tarowyn broke his nose with a single blow. He stood over the bleeding cleric, renounced his religion and left the town behind to find the man - the beast - who killed his family and cleanse the world of him and his kind.

That was many years ago. Tarowyn never has found Father Norris, although he devoted the majority of those years in training to slay shapechangers like him. Now, the elf hires himself out as a bodyguard and mercenary, but only for causes that he believes in. When Sir Whiteclove, the Sherriff of Duvik's Pass approached him about joining the group that had freed the town from the tyranny of Jakk Tornclaw and the evil Orc's burning plague, Tarowyn finally felt that he had found a place where he was needed and where he belonged.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2002)

*Jericho Ibn Al Sufaed*

*Jericho Ibn Al-Sufaed*
*Fighter 3*
*CR:* 3
*Experience:* 3,795
*Experience Needed:* 6,000
*Race:* Human
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*STR* 16
*DEX* 14
*CON* 16
*INT* 10
*WIS* 10
*CHA* 10
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+9 
*Hit Points:* 33
*Speed:* 20 Feet
*Initiative:* +6
*Armor Class:* 19 (+2 DEX, +5 Armor, +2 Shield)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +3
*Saving Throws:* FORT +6; REF +3; WILL +1
*Attack:* +8 Bastard Sword +1 (1d10+4 19-20/x2), +8 Masterwork Bastard Sword (1d10+3 19-20/x2), +5 Shortbow (1d6 x3), +6 Dagger (1d4+3 19-20/x2), +6 Scimitar (1d6+3 18-20/x2)
*Special Qualities:* 1 extra skill point per level
*Skills:* Ride (5) +7, Jump (5) +8/+2, Climb (5) +8/+2, Battle (3) +3
*Feats:* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Cleave
*Equipment:* Masterwork Bastard Sword, Shortbow (20 arrows), Dagger, Scimitar, Masterwork Spiked Chainmail, Large Steel Shield, Backpack (Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Flint & Steel, Grappling Hook, 50 feet Hemp Rope, 5 days Rations, Hooded Lantern), 2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, 288 GP, Bastard Sword +1
*Description:* Jericho is a tall human from the D’or Caliphate, he has blonde almost white hair, and has weathered skin that makes him look much older then he truly is.  He is just approaching his mid-twenties, and was a conscripted soldier before leaving the army, after his term and seeking his own fortunes.  He never truly fit in the military lifestyle, but excelled in the physical arts and uses his skills for his own benefit.  

Jericho makes it his business to help others, he hates to watch others suffer, and despite his gruff exterior he goes out of his way to help others.  He makes it a point to fight the good fight, and stand up for those who can’t stand up for themselves.  He tends to run afoul of the authorities, simply because he does not get along with them.

_*Sold Bastard Sword (17 GP), Scale Mail (25 GP)_
_* Added Potions... Added Bastard Sword +1 and updated level_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2002)

Revised Whitney DellNoir 
Whitney DellNoir: Female Human Wiz3: Medium Humanoid ; HD 3d4+3 (Wizard) ; hp 13; Init + 2; Spd 30; AC 14; Atk + 0 base melee, + 3 base ranged; AL NG; SV Fort + 2/3 ,Ref + 3/4,Will + 3/4; STR 9, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 17, WIS 10, CHA 14 Experience: 4299 xp
Money: 156 gp 11 sp 3 cp
Weapons: Crossbow, light; Bolts, crossbow (20); Dagger; Quarterstaff.
Magic Items: Bracers of Armor +1, Cloak of Resistance +1
Goods: Backpack; Bedroll; Case, scroll (x2); Flint and steel; Ink (2 vials); Lantern, hooded; Ink (vial), colored; Inkpen (2); Oil (3 pints); Sack; Sealing wax; Signet ring; Tent; Waterskin (2); Whetstone; Pouch, belt; Pouch, belt; Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Donkey; Feed (3 days); Saddle, pack; Bit and bridle, Potions: Cure Light Wounds (x5; id8+1), Scrolls: Magic Missile (x8, 1st Level, x4 3rd level), Lesser Electric Orb (x2, 3rd), Mage Armor (x2, 1st Level), Comp. Language (x1, 1st Level), Identify (x1, 1st Level), Bull’s Strength (x2, 3rd level), Melf’s Acid Arrow (x2, 3rd), Web (x2, 3rd level) 

Skills: 
Alchemy + 6/9, Concentration + 6/7, Disguise + 3/5, Knowledge (arcana) + 6/9, Listen + 0/2, Perform +2/ 4, Scry + 2/5, Spellcraft + 6/9, Spot + 0/2.

Feats: Alertness, Craft Wondrous Item, Endurance, Scribe Scroll. 

Spells Known (Wiz 3/2): 0 - Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance; 1st - Comprehend Languages, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Sleep, True Strike, Lesser Electric Orb, Shield. 2nd -- Alter Self, Melf's Acid Arrow, Familiar Pocket, Bull’s Strength, Invisibility, Web

Spells Prepared (Wiz 4/3/2): 0 - Daze x2 Ray of Frost x2; 1st - Mage Armor, Magic Missile; 2nd Melf's Acid Arrow, Web

Familiar, “Mist’, CR 1/4; Tiny Animal; HD 1/2d8 (Animal) ; hp 6; Init + 2; Spd 30; AC 16; Atk -1 base melee, + 5 base ranged; +5/+0 ( 1d2-4, 2 Claws; 1d3-4, Bite ); AL N; SV Fort + 2, Ref + 4, Will + 1; STR 3, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 1, WIS 12, CHA 7.

Skills: Balance + 10, Climb + 5, Hide + 17, Listen + 4, Move Silently + 9, Spot + 4. 
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Weapon Finesse: Bite.
Special: Move Silently Bonus of +2 to Master

Background: Born to the mistress of a high ranking Noble, Whitney grew up in fair luxury with her father's occasional love and mother's strong opinions shaping her view of life. Without a legitimate title and any form of acknowledgement on the behalf of her father, she seemed to be on the same path as her mother.
Her mother's passing when she was 10, and the discovery of a 'dowry' that her mother had kept over the years that included several significant interests in a handful of businesses. Her father took charge off her affairs and discretely sold them off to set up a trust so that she could be taken care of for many years. With the emergence of her skill in magic he paid a large portion of her trust to secure her a position of merit at one of the leading academies of magic. 
With luck, he hopes that her sharp intelligence, social bearing, and magic will let her earn a title of her own. He watches from the shadows as she shows promise as an adventurer of some merit.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 2, 2002)

*Good...*

I will start the game thread tommorow....look forward to it.


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2002)

Yeap looking forward to it too!


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 3, 2002)

*Ok guys....*

Give me a  default marching order. I would suggest something along the lines of..

            T
          A  J
         W  B

If you have a better idea, lets here it...


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2002)

How about this:

- front -
T J
 W
A B
- rear- 

So the mage gets protection, the rogue can sneak around and Whitney gets protected from all sides?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2002)

looks alright to me, put me in front to bash stuff good


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 3, 2002)

*Nice....*

That will work as well. Any objections to Krug's suggestion? If no, i will assume that order.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 3, 2002)

Fine by me.

Jay


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2002)

I will be out of town, from the 6th to the 14th of this Month, so if you wish you can autopilot Jericho, because my posting will be sporadic at best till I get home...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2002)

Marching order looks good to me, but then my hp sucks


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 4, 2002)

*Hey guys..*

I will post later today..sorry for the delay...work and all


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 5, 2002)

*Apology*

Sorry about the late post everyone. Exams and all. The frequency should pick up over the weekend. I will play Jericho in the intended spirit while toki is gone.


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2002)

NP DM.

So should we rush them or fire away?


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *NP DM.
> 
> So should we rush them or fire away? *




I'm all for firing on them and then letting them make their way uphill to us, but my guy's better with a bow, too.

Jay

ps. No prob on the lateness, chief.


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. Is Jericho still with us? Waiting for his and the orcs move...


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

I, uh, jumped the gun, I think. Sorry 'bout that fellas.

Jay


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 6, 2002)

no problem..you can edit it once the its your turn


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks like he's charging.. I'll probably join u in planting some bolts in them. Not much point using a spell right now.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

Is Talindra / Ardoss still with us? If not, what happened?

Jay


----------



## Talindra (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, you guys just did all that posting after I went to bed last night.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

Talindra said:
			
		

> *Yep, you guys just did all that posting after I went to bed last night. *




Cool. 

Is it my turn now or Jericho's? I went out of turn and now I'm a little lost.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 6, 2002)

You've had your turn...i interpreted your original post as valid to the situation...you will just have to be patient


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *You've had your turn...i interpreted your original post as valid to the situation...you will just have to be patient  *




Right-O!


----------



## Talindra (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks to me like he has to post the resolution to Ardoss and Whitney's action, and then the actions of the NPC's, and then it is back to Jericho and the top of the order.  I was a little confused as well.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 7, 2002)

Show of hands, who wants to see their attack/damage rolls?


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2002)

I would...


----------



## Mirth (Sep 7, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Show of hands, who wants to see their attack/damage rolls? *




Doesn't really matter to me. Although, I can't believe I missed that human TWICE! Arrgh, what kind of ranger am I? 

We're waiting on his action right?

We're not waiting on me, are we?

Jay


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 7, 2002)

We are waiting on Whitney


----------



## Talindra (Sep 8, 2002)

Doesn't matter to me either.....


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 9, 2002)

Next poll....who would like me to post some more detailed setting info?


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2002)

Why not? 

BTW, it was a _cure minor wounds_ I cast on Ardoss, which cures only 1 hp.. saving the _cure light wounds_ for later.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 9, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Next poll....who would like me to post some more detailed setting info?  *




Definitely can't hurt, so I say "Yes!"

Jay


----------



## Talindra (Sep 9, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Next poll....who would like me to post some more detailed setting info?  *




sounds good to me.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey, i apologize Tal...didn't mean to step on your toes there. We seem to have posted at the same time.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 9, 2002)

Hmmm......well....Ardoss would never have left the caravan there, since bringing it to the village was our mission, not killing things.....


----------



## Mirth (Sep 9, 2002)

Talindra said:
			
		

> *Hmmm......well....Ardoss would never have left the caravan there, since bringing it to the village was our mission, not killing things..... *




I think this confusion of posts was my fault. I assumed that the party was in agreement about following the tracks, so my character headed off that way. I must have misread Talindra's post. Feel free to redo if need be.

Jay


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 9, 2002)

Ok. post edited...proceed with the debate.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks DM. Sorry Talindra. Deleted my post and reposted to thread.

Jay


----------



## Talindra (Sep 10, 2002)

Not a problem.....I can usually only post early morning and late afternoon.....boss doesn't like me playing...go figure.....


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2002)

So *cough* do we get the XP for the past encounter and hopefully up our level before we take on those marauders?


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 11, 2002)

Not quite..but soon.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok, shall we move along?


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 11, 2002)

just in case there is confusion, everyone except ardoss and the orcs can make a partial action now


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 12, 2002)

Mirthcard, are you firing during the surprise round?


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Mirthcard, are you firing during the surprise round? *




Nope. Bhartus was trying to point out where the other Orc was. Tarowyn is simply trying to see as best he can where Bhartus is indicating. I figured that he would use his Rangerly skills after Bhartus had fired his bolt on the regular round and try to hit the same spot, based on trajectory, without hitting Ardoss. I'm sure there will be some minuses. Right now though, he is simply preparing/sighting to make the best shot he can.

Jay


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 15, 2002)

*Next Poll*

This dungeon gets a bit tricky from here on out. Who would like to see the full roster of maps? Will metagame knowledge be a factor?


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2002)

As in all the maps? Hm... no. Maybe the section we're in? Is that possible?


----------



## Mirth (Sep 15, 2002)

I can have metagame knowledge and it won't affect the way that I play my character. But do whatever you feel is right. I've kinda been holding off reading the adventure until after we're done with it, like I did with Burning Plague. But if it would help you, then I've got the pdf saved on my 'puter already. Just tell me if you want me to crack it open.

Jay


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 16, 2002)

anyone give me a tip on inserting a bmp file into a post?


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2002)

*attaching..*

Use the attach file function at the bottom when you post a message chief.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 18, 2002)

Just a quick suggestion/request for those who have not already done so to subscribe to this thread so we can keep a good pace of posts. Unless of course you have storage constraints on your inbox.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 18, 2002)

Did so as soon as we began........it just doesn't always send out the notification e-mails in a timely manner.......


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 23, 2002)

So are you guys decided on the barred door?


----------



## Mirth (Sep 23, 2002)

I think so, yeah. We're going to open it.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 28, 2002)

OK, to clarify, for me, there was the lift, with a corridor leading away, and then another corridor intersecting with it.

L
|
|
|_______Room
|
|

Looks something like this.  Now, the corridor doesn't end naturally, it's more like a cave-in, with rubble?


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes, i'm sorry i am having such trouble with this seen..


----------



## Talindra (Sep 28, 2002)

no problem, just wanted to make sure i was visualizing correctly.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2002)

Honestly, I had no idea what the hell you were talking about either, but I loved the surrealism of the misplaced letter... life was so much better than lift. It was a very zen moment... Then the thought of Jericho staring, perplexed, muttering "Hmmmm..."

ROTFL!

Jay


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2002)

Hey didn't you know that Jericho was  Zen-Bhuddist Monk in another life... he got booted out for making obscene Zen Koans...


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2002)

Talindra the official mapper...


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2002)

Just to give you a heads up, I am charging in, but I am going to wait, I think, and let the ranged attackers soften the opposition up before I charge in, so Tarowyn, waste the punk... then jericho can bash like a true hero...


----------



## Mirth (Oct 2, 2002)

Sweeeeeet!

Now if Ardoss would just wake up. That crazy half-orc takes alot of catnaps.....


----------



## Talindra (Oct 2, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Sweeeeeet!
> 
> Now if Ardoss would just wake up. That crazy half-orc takes alot of catnaps..... *




just has a life that occassionally interferes with posting for a day......


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 7, 2002)

Ok everyone. You have three choices, you can take the average of your hd (rounded up) upon gaining a level. So a d4 would give you 3, d6 4, d8 5, d10 6, d12 7. You can each roll yourself, or i can roll for you. The latter two require a certain degree of trust. I'm accepting votes.

Remember to update your sheets, all items are now available for purchase in Duvik's Pass that you can afford. 

Oh, and for anyone who is intersted, i will be accepting more detailed backgrounds on your characters to be integrated into the campaign at a later time.


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Priest*

Modified char at front instead.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 7, 2002)

Not so fast Krug.  We will probably retain this forum, so you can simply update the stat blocks on the first page...

I'm still waiting for the others to weigh in....


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2002)

K. np.  Average is fine by me too.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2002)

works for me, I will take the average of 6 for my roll and add my CON bonus, and I will have a more detailed background worked up sometime this week...


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2002)

updated my character see first page, mull more advanced background later.. used the average 6 for my HP, buy more stuff later


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 7, 2002)

Ok, i've decided....everyone take the average... option one that is...


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 8, 2002)

Just a reminder for those who haven't already done so to update their character sheets.

I'm also making a quick house rule for divine spellcasters. You you can use spells from all Wotc supplements, but to do so you will have to trade out a spell of the appropriate level on the core list. If you choose to do this, i would like notice before you gain access to a new level of spells. 

I am also bringing in something from AEG's Rokugan. Fighters, Rangers, Barbarians, Paladins, and Rogues have access to the Battle skill as a class skill. Everyone else can take it cross class.


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2002)

> Divine spells
Sounds cool, but I only have _Defenders of the Faith_ to refer to. 

> Battle skill
What does it do?


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 8, 2002)

Battle is a wisdom based skill that allows for increased effectivness in assessing and tracking large numbers of enemies. I might make use of the Open Mass Combat System as well, in which case i will allow Battle to replace the charisma-based morale checks in that system.

Just let me know which DotF spells you wish to use Krug, and what spells from the core list you wish to drop when the time comes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *> Divine spells
> Sounds cool, but I only have Defenders of the Faith to refer to.
> 
> > Battle skill
> What does it do? *




Battle Skill is a skill from *AEG*'s Rokugan setting that allows a character to lead an army, or troops in an organized manner, and a basic knowledge of tactics, something that Jericho may pick up down the road.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2002)

Nice one Carl, hey any chance you are returning to my Sunday Night Games?  Just so I know to write you out or not...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 8, 2002)

*Latest verson of Whitney*

Revised Whitney DellNoir 
  Whitney DellNoir: Female Human Wiz2; Medium Humanoid ; HD 2d4+2 (Wizard) ; hp 9; Init + 2; Spd 30; AC 12; Atk 0 base melee, + 3 base ranged; +3( 1d8, Crossbow, light ); 0 ( 1d4-1, Dagger ); 0 ( 1d6-1, Quarterstaff ); -4 ( 1d3-1, Unarmed ); AL NG; SV Fort + 1, Ref + 2, Will + 3; STR 9, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 17, WIS 10, CHA 14. Experience: 2658 xp
Money: 1026 gp 11 sp 3 cp
Weapons: Crossbow, light; Bolts, crossbow (20); Dagger; Quarterstaff.

Goods: Backpack; Bedroll; Case, scroll (x2); Flint and steel; Ink (2 vials ); Lantern, hooded; Ink (vial), colored; Inkpen (2); Oil (3 pints); Sack; Sealing wax; Signet ring; Tent; Waterskin (2); Whetstone; Pouch, belt; Pouch, belt; Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Donkey; Feed (3 days); Saddle, pack; Bit and bridle, Potions: Cure Light Wounds (x4; id8+1), Scrolls: Magic Missile (x5, 1st Level), Mage Armor (x2, 1st Level), Comp. Language (x1, 1st Level), Identify (x1, 1st Level)

Skills: 
Alchemy + 4/6, Concentration + 5/6, Disguise + 2/4, Knowledge (Arcana) + 5/8, Listen + 0/2, Perform + 2/4, Scry + 2/5, Spellcraft + 5/8, Spot + 0/2.

Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Scribe Scroll. 

Spells Known (Wiz 3/2): 0 - Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance; 1st - Comprehend Languages, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Sleep, True Strike, Lesser Electric Orb, Shield.

Spells Prepared (Wiz 4/3): 0 - Daze x2, Prestidigitation, Read Magic  1st - Mage Armor, 

Familiar, “Mist’, Cat: None Animal, Cat ; CR 1/4; Tiny Animal ; HD 1/2d8 (Animal) ; hp 2; Init + 2; Spd 30, 30; AC 15; Atk --2 base melee, +4 base ranged; +4/-1 ( 1d2-4, 2 Claws;1d3-4, Bite ); AL N; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1; STR 3, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 1, WIS 12, CHA 7.

Skills: Balance + 10, Climb + 5, Hide + 17, Listen + 4, Move Silently + 9, Spot + 4. 
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Weapon Finesse: Bite.
Special: Move Silently Bonus of +2 to Master

Background: Born to the mistress of a high ranking Noble, Whitney grew up in fair luxury with her father's occasional love and mother's strong opions shaping her view of life. Without a legitamate title and any form of acknowledgement on the behalf of her father, she seemed to be on the same path as her mother.
Her mother's passing when she was 10, and the discovery of a 'dowry' that her mother had kept over the years that included several signifigant interests in a handful of businesses. Her father took charge off her affairs and discretely sold them off to set up a trust so that she could be taken care of for many years. With the emergence of her skill in magic he paid a large portion of her trust to secure her a positon of merit at one of the leading academies of magic. 
With luck, he hopes that her sharp intelligence, soical bearing, and magic will let her earn a title of her own. He watches from the shaodows as she shows promise as an adventurer of some merit.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 8, 2002)

Ok, that leaves Mirthcard and Talindra.....


----------



## Mirth (Oct 8, 2002)

Coming oh great one (been a busy weekend)


----------



## Talindra (Oct 9, 2002)

Character has been updated.....more detailed background is in progress.....


----------



## Krug (Oct 9, 2002)

Will be away from now until this weekend. talk to u all soon!


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 9, 2002)

And that leaves Mirthcard...

We will probably begin after Krgu returns...


----------



## Mirth (Oct 9, 2002)

As you request, o marvelous one, so it is done...

POOF!


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey, mirthcard, would you mind updating the statblock on the first page? Makes it more convenient for me given that we are likely to retain this ooc forum. Thanks.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 9, 2002)

Like check out the magic above, dude...

Sorry for harshing your mellow, bro...


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 11, 2002)

*Ok everyone...*

We will restart this Saturday....look forward to it...


----------



## Krug (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeap lookig forward to it as well.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 12, 2002)

*Game on....*

Come one, come all to the new game thread...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27468


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2002)

*Jericho's Extended Background*

*Extended Background:* Jericho was born into wealth, his father was a wealthy merchant with a successful trade in silk, and a mother who was quite an accomplished magician in her own right.  They had two sons, Jericho and Jafar, Jericho being the older of the two he was destined to take the helm of the merchant business and live a life of traveling and selling goods.  The traveling part suited Jericho fine, but he had no love of being a merchant, he liked to get physical, while his brother was the scholar and had a head for numbers and the business of trade.

Jericho though hit upon a scheme, and enlisted the aid of his younger brother, the two faked Jericho’s death, thus allowing him to avoid the fate of the businessman without actually having to own up to the responsibility, which suited Jericho just fine.  Despite himself though, he does wish at times that he did take up the family business, at least for the prestige and power, but feels it will be better to make his own name and own way.

He joined the army to find purpose, and to get as far away from his past, and try to get a feel for what the lesser folks do, and how to live.  With his social rank and privilege, his father could have easily bought him a commission, but he wanted to do things his way, and besides since his father thought he was dead, he wouldn’t have much support as it stood.  He enjoyed fighting, and working hard, but he did not have taste for the structure or taking orders, and he liked to lead, or at least do what he wanted to do.  In a way he was spoiled, and used to getting his way, but this only burned the fire of ambition even brighter.

He was discharged with Honor, when his enlistment came to a close, and took to a life of traveling and seeing what the lands far beyond his own were like.  He had a penchant for getting himself into trouble for opening his mouth, and he liked to enjoy himself a little too much, which gives him the outward demeanor of a partying brute.  But he prides himself on being clean, and well kept, and treats his possessions like heirlooms, keeping them clean and well kept, and despite his loud braggart nature, he is not above using the social charms ingrained into him in his youth when it suits him.

For now, he chooses to live a life of adventure, and hopefully carve his name into the annals of history by his own blade.  Perhaps he can make himself a king, or maybe a powerful general, or maybe something more that he has yet to fathom.  It is a big-wide world out there, and it is wide open for him to make his mark in it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks...this will find some use.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2002)

Out of curiosity, where are Tarowyn and Ardoss headed?


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2002)

Slow down everyone...i'm waiting for Krug's response


----------



## Mirth (Oct 13, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Out of curiosity, where are Tarowyn and Ardoss headed? *




I was assuming that we would proceed to our room/headquarters (?) and discuss our plan of action, instead of standing around the sheriff's office wasting his time... guess I should have been clearer. Tarowyn will say as much now.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2002)

Yes, but the sheriff made clear that your only responsibility as of yet is to keep watch from the room on the second floor of the office. Little need for a plan just yet.

Besides which, he is still waiting for Bhartus' input.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 13, 2002)

Gotcha.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 13, 2002)

Bhartus agreed to help, were we waiting for something else from him?


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

Talindra said:
			
		

> *Bhartus agreed to help, were we waiting for something else from him? *




yeah he did, not sure what else you are waiting for...


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2002)

Dah, my bad. I missed his post. My apologies to everyone.


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2002)

Apologies. Still overseas so in and out... things shld be back to normal after Wed.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 14, 2002)

*The Norther Pantheon (Part 1)*

-Just a taste of my campaign world-

Telmor the All Father (G) NG
Portfolios: Time and Space, Truth, Perfection
Domains: Knowledge, Time, Fate, Good, Healing, Mentalism, Luck, 
Favored Weapon: The Learned Fist (Heavy Mace)
Background: Telmor rose to prominence two millennia ago during the great upheaval of both the heavens and material world that followed the event known in legend as the ‘Great Fall’, supporting the rise of the adventuring group Telmor’s Plume as well as the Som Empire in its heyday. It was he who crafted the Divine Pact that still bonds the gods together in principle if not in practice. Currently he stands as the undisputed leader of Northern Divinity. The God and his clergy take lenient attitude towards their adherents, preferring that they make their own mistakes and find their own way; this is not the case with his close vassal, Lothar. 

Lothar (L) LG
Portfolios: War (specifically Righteous Battle), Honor, personal and public Virtue, Adventurers
Domains: Law, Good, War, Healing, Protection
Favored Weapon: Virtue’s Extent (Long Sword)
Background: Born to a barbarian tribe somewhere in remote northeast, Lothar heard Telmor’s call early, the great deity granting a mere bow the power of a paladin. Lothar found himself in the Great Sea during the chaos that erupted after the fall of the giant kingdom and the onset of the Fiend Storm. Along with Vespacious, he held the leadership of Telmor’s Plume, bringing the group to victory over the fiends. Upon his death, he and the rest of the Plumes were revered as deities. When Vespacious and Telmor fell out, creating the great Schism, Lothar stood by his God. Thus former earthly friends are now bitter heavenly foes. Lothar is rigorous in adhering to and enforcing his principles, and this attitude is reflected in those priests and paladins that make up his clergy.

Steffas (L) LN
Portfolios: Magic, Creativity, Adventurers
Domains: Magic, Spell, Illusion, Knowledge, Craft
Favored Weapon: Old Staff (Quarterstaff)
Background: Originally a Somite colonist in the north, Steffas gained legendary power far beyond the bounds of his contemporaries, studying with the archmages of the northern Elvin Empire of Fey’ri. He later joined with Lothar and the Plumes to put to rest the Fiend Storm, giving the Somite Legions the benefit of his arcane expertise, crafting enchanted items to level the magic gap between the warriors of the Som and their enemies. He acts as patron to all Northern magic users, most notably the Arcane Guild. He is a close ally with another former Plume, Aeron, whose followers help fund the arcane crafts.



Aeron (L) N
Portfolios: Trade, Money, Wealth, Adventurers
Domains: Trade, Travel, Craft, Protection, Trickery, Portal
Favored Weapon: Flurry of Coins (nunchaku)
Background: Aeron was born to one of the wealthiest merchant families in his homeland of Policia. Through his cunning, he made it even wealthier, investing in numerous adventuring companies as well making generous loans to those committed to the war against the Fiend menace. Eventually he joined the Plumes in their quests, providing the free coin needed when the company was short. He worked closely with Steffas, providing for his students and making bulk purchases of magical equipment to arm the Legions against outsider foes. Aeron stands as the dedicated patron to those who buy and sell, a small group in the North, where the self-sufficient tiller of the soil in the norm.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 16, 2002)

*Ardoss' history*

Ardoss T’Rok was born a child of war. His human mother cared for him as best she could but the rest of the community tolerated him at best, shunning him and finally forcing him and his mother to leave as soon as he could walk. After several years of wandering, his mother died on the road, and Ardoss buried her as best he could, covering her body with rocks.  He was only four years old.  He was found by a group of thieves, who made the boy one of their own.  They were the first to accept him for what he was, and were in fact eager for his to grow, hoping the brute strength of his race would manifest in him.  His strength came to him, but it brought a certain quickness as well, which surprised the other rogues.  One, in particular, took Ardoss under his wing.  An older human named Lythos, he was the son of a noble who had been named traitor, and executed.  Lythos had lost his wealth, but retained his knowledge, and had had a very successful career as a thief.  Given more to planning operations than carrying them out, he was often found with his nose in a book, and despite the laughter and strange looks, Ardoss followed suit.  He learned much of his speech from old books, and as such his language tends toward the formal.  His mother’s side of the family influenced his mental proficiency, and though he will never be a genius, he is of average intelligence.  While Lythos developed his mind, the other bandits developed his body, teaching him to fight.  They also imparted to him a strange code of honor, odd amongst thieves, but inviolate nonetheless.  Unfortunately, Ardoss’ band of thieves became embroiled with another guild in a battle for control of the city in which they worked, and the other guild won.  The members of Ardoss’ band were slaughtered, and though Ardoss fought, he fell amongst a pile of dead bodies, covered in blood, and when he awoke, all he had loved was dead, and the bandits were gone.  Ardoss spent his nights for years afterwards hunting down and killing the members of the guild, until at last his bloodthirst was sated, his debt to Lythos paid, and he struck out into the world, unable to stay in the city any longer.

	Used to being shunned for his race, Ardoss is wary of most people. He respects warriors, especially those who follow the code.   Ardoss is tall and strong with heavy half-orc features. His skin has a grey hue, eyes are blood red, his hair is jet black and pulled back. He dresses much like a common soldier, and does his best to blend with the population at large.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 18, 2002)

*Hey all*

I will be gone until Sunday afternoon. I apologize for this, but something rather major came up. I appreciate your understanding.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 24, 2002)

The Evenwood are arranged something like this..


          E E E E

Each is seperated by five feet from the nearest.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 27, 2002)

Just a quick clarification. Whoever summons a monster has default control over that monster. i.e. can tell me what they do. Just for future reference. Krug seems to already know this, so this is for the other spellcasters out there.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 2, 2002)

Just to let everyone know, Ardoss's player has quit the game. She had trouble with the speed of the game. If anyone has similar conscerns, please let me know; I handle the game the way i do because i want it to last, but for that to work, i need feedback.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 3, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *She had trouble with the speed of the game.*




Too fast or too slow? I remember her saying at one point that she could only post before or after work, so maybe it was just too much. Regardless, that's too bad. We'll miss you, Talindra…


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2002)

Too fast apparently. If anyone feels the same way, let me know.

And remember to be specific with your combat actions. It would be best if we minimized the chance of my misinterpreting your moves.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 4, 2002)

By the way; is anyone having trouble following the combat? I'm noting a few ambiguous posts.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 9, 2002)

I have decided, in the name of providing you guys with continued incentive to play, to forego training periods are reward you with xp on a day by day basis. For the carnage of Day 1, everyone recieves 720 xp. You can use it to scribe scrolls and other magical equipment, etc and may level once you reach your threshold. I am assuming you train during the off time of your watch.

I will post in the game forum after Krug logs in his turn.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 9, 2002)

works for me


----------



## Mirth (Nov 9, 2002)

sweet. character edited to reflect xp.


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2002)

Cool. More xp is always good.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 10, 2002)

First endorsing slavery and now killing a child with no remorse? When did Jericho's character turn evil? DM? Tokiwong? 

Seriously confused  ,

Jay


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2002)

Its more a question of culture than alignment for Jericho as I understand it. Though others might not see it that way, its best to keep things ingame.

By the way, Krug and Mirthcard, do either/both of you have any type of instant messenger service i can use to keep in touch with you, so i can get instant feedback, etc.?


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *First endorsing slavery and now killing a child with no remorse? When did Jericho's character turn evil? DM? Tokiwong?
> 
> Seriously confused  ,
> 
> Jay *




There is nothing inherently evil with endorsing slavery, it supports the system of laws that we as charcters live in.  If it was the law and I wa sa paladiin, i would see nothing wrong with supporting it, it is the law.  As far as the child, he was a thief, and from Jericho's culture thieves/criminals are dealt with harshly and quickly, it keeps the amount of crooks, low... if you lose a hand... would you really want to steal again?


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh, and just to let everybody know, this chapter is an experiment. If you don't like the entire urban, episodic thing, please let me know. I'm not so tied to it that I will not change pace to meet your interests. Though this chapter should get more conventional soon enough.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 10, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Oh, and just to let everybody know, this chapter is an experiment. If you don't like the entire urban, episodic thing, please let me know. I'm not so tied to it that I will not change pace to meet your interests. Though this chapter should get more conventional soon enough. *




I think the game rocks


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah defintiely gives the chance to pick out the difference between the characters.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 11, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There is nothing inherently evil with endorsing slavery, it supports the system of laws that we as charcters live in.  If it was the law and I wa sa paladiin, i would see nothing wrong with supporting it, it is the law.  As far as the child, he was a thief, and from Jericho's culture thieves/criminals are dealt with harshly and quickly, it keeps the amount of crooks, low... if you lose a hand... would you really want to steal again? *




First of all, I want to stress that I don't want this to boil down to a OOC firefight. This will be all that I have to say on the subject. I've played my share of evil characters in my day as both a DM and a player. I'm not arguing this as a RL point, but as an in-game point. Here goes:

I wouldn't have a problem if these laws and ways of life had been established in the background of the game beforehand, instead of being dropped into the game with the expectation that all of the characters were aware of it and accepted it as "the way things are." But slavery wasn't mentioned until the beginning of this chapter of the game. 

Also, if Jericho's culture (which we as players don't know much about, aside from a couple of sentences of background, but I'm assuming our characters would know about) is based on RL practices of middle eastern and eastern cultures that have strict punishments for theft (such as the loss of their right hand or public beatings), then I would find fault with Jericho's act. In those RL cultures, the thief would be imprisoned first and then subjected to a public punishment (even death) after deliberation. But no one would find the indiscriminate murder of a child to be suitable or acceptable punishment for such an offense. And none of the law who enacted a punishment against the guilty would be so non-chalant and unfeeling about meting out said punishment. The way it was handled in-game smacks of evil to me, with no excuse for culture making Jericho's callous dismissal of his act any less so. This is so much conjecture on my part though, because we have been given only the sketchiest details about the campaign world.

If that's the way it has got to be, so be it. Tarowyn will act accordingly.

And I do believe this discussion belongs OOC. And I am enjoying the game quite a bit.

Not in agreement but not confused anymore,

Jay


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 11, 2002)

> In those RL cultures, the thief would be imprisoned first and then subjected to a public punishment (even death) after deliberation. But no one would find the indiscriminate murder of a child to be suitable or acceptable punishment for such an offense. And none of the law who enacted a punishment against the guilty would be so non-chalant and unfeeling about meting out said punishment.




I can see your point Mirthcard, but those societies many times do not have jails or holding areas... judgement was swift, and handled quickly.  You were guilty you got caught no need to deliberate, get the punishment done, there are no lawyers, ni just cause, you are guilty till proven innocent.  Jericho didn't mean to kill the kid, but he got a critical strike.. something the DM did not mention... he does not go around killing youths, but the kid was a crook, and he tried to cut Whitney with a lucky strike he could have done her in with one hit... possibly... the kid knew what he was doing... he didn't have to come armed...

Life was cheap in the odlen days.. not trying to be mean.. but the kid is of ill consequence, he was not providing a service to the community and is only making a burden... if you can't carry your weight or get caught, then be prepared to face the consequences... and now I am done...


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm enjoying the game, though sometimes more than one post a day is too much for me to keep up. 

As for the 'punishment', it is a bit harsh. But Jericho was trying to subdue wasn't he?


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 11, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *I'm enjoying the game, though sometimes more than one post a day is too much for me to keep up.
> 
> As for the 'punishment', it is a bit harsh. But Jericho was trying to subdue wasn't he? *




I was, I got a critical


----------



## Mirth (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll try to make this as succint as possible so that we can get on with the game.

Killing a child *WITHOUT REMORSE* is an *EVIL* act in D&D. No matter the justification. No matter the cultural background. That's why we have an alignment system in the game.

We can solve this issue in-game. If Jericho thinks that it is okay to "punish" this child by the law of HIS land, then he should be okay with THIS land using its law to "punish" him (doled out by Sir Whiteclove, I would expect). However, Jericho seems to know what the laws of HIS land are. I'm at a disadvantage here, because I have no idea what the laws of Tarowyn's land are. 

But ultimately I don't care. Let's just get on with the game. Tarowyn's role will change to fit the tenor as I now understand it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't know.. that seems to cut and dry to me... without remorse?  People were considered men at the age of 13, dependent on the culture, though that seems a child to us, that is very much a man in that age, and the alignment system is a guideline.. just seems too cut and dry to me.  

Good and Evil... is based on cultural upbringing.   You have to take into consideration culture, when you begin to classify what is good and evil.  Their have been some brutal cultures that I am sure have produced quite the amount of *Good* people... 

I think the arguement is weak... but I see where you are coming from Mirthcard...


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 11, 2002)

Lets just game... we have different views here... so lets not see them get exacerbated...


----------



## Mirth (Nov 11, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I don't know.. that seems to cut and dry to me... without remorse?  People were considered men at the age of 13, dependent on the culture, though that seems a child to us, that is very much a man in that age, and the alignment system is a guideline.. just seems too cut and dry to me.
> 
> Good and Evil... is based on cultural upbringing.   You have to take into consideration culture, when you begin to classify what is good and evil.  Their have been some brutal cultures that I am sure have produced quite the amount of Good people...
> 
> I think the arguement is weak... but I see where you are coming from Mirthcard... *




I'll pick this apart a little bit, but I'm growing quickly bored of it. 

Twice in the game, the thief was described by jasamcarl as "a boy" and twice as "a youth" NOT as "a young man", so in the game that point of your argument falls apart. 

As for being too cut and dry, the alignment system is a guideline - a cut and dry one. There is Good. There is Evil. There is Law. There is Chaos. There is Neutrality. Pretty cut and dry, if you ask me. RL isn't like that by any means, but D&D certainly is. If it still is too cut and dry for you, I would suggest changing Jericho to a Chaotic Neutral character.

If you want to bring culture into the alignment debate, then any Evil act can be justified. Hitler felt the Jews were Evil and, in his eyes, ridding the Earth of that Evil was justified. He certainly felt no remorse about his actions. He believed himself to be a Christian (the swastika, his main symbol, was a cross) and that he was doing the work of God. In his culture, those who followed him believed this as well. Using your argument, how would you classify his alignment in D&D terms? If you want to join a similar debate about Torquemada, have a look at this thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=30158 

I think you're the one with the weak argument. But I still love you, man  

We'll have to agree to disagree,

Jay


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 11, 2002)

I just wanna say that this campaign is incredibly interesting and entertaining. I've been reading it since it started and it has always had good pace and an interesting plot line. The way the characters have character  and interact certainly adds quite a lot as well. 

Just my 2 cents, 
Festy_Dog


----------



## Mirth (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Festy!

See ya back at Gobtales…

Jay

ps. The Fist of Duvik is missing a finger now, I would certainly recommend you to join the group. Of course, that's up to jasamcarl and you, but I wouldn't mind


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2002)

I like that idea! You can count me in if Jasamcarl gives me the all clear


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment Festy. And yes, we might have need of another player. I would like to keep the party up to five whenever possible so that a departure will not cripple us. 

If you join, however, it might not be until the next chapter, though probably before, and I will probably start you at first level.

What character class were you thinking. Background and all of that can be handled by email.

My address is jasamcarl@hotmail.com


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh, and I am going to slow down the pace of my posts to one a day for Krug. If anybody has strong feelings about this the other way, let me know.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 12, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll pick this apart a little bit, but I'm growing quickly bored of it.
> 
> ...




Very good points on all sides, but you have to remember that morality is traditionally defined as an absolute state of being, not specific actions. DND traditionally associates 'good' with life and 'evil' with death, but good characters kill things all the time. The only consistent line one can follow is that good/evil are a matter of intent, while law and chaos are of the means. Thus, though Jericho might have taken a life, his intent was still good because he prevented the loss of life that would have resulted from undeterred crime.

Assuming Hitler was honestly conscerned with the purity of life? In that case i might say that he was CG in practice and LG in theory, but with a wis of somewhere around 3?  But I honestly think his motives were far and away more selfish and generally disgusting, like most radical elites. OT. That rant was strictly academic and will play little or no role in my campaign, so don't worry.  

On the confusion of your character's culture, that is all up to you. If Tarowyn holds that slavery is immoral, than i'm going to assume that his tribe holds similar beliefs. If any of you wish, you can take an active part in world building as well; in fact, i encourage you to.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm thinking along the lines of rogue or bard, but I'm open to opinions of what the party might need exactly. How should I get stats?


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 13, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking along the lines of rogue or bard, but I'm open to opinions of what the party might need exactly. How should I get stats? *




I think the rogue would be a good idea, given that we have the other bases pretty well covered. That skill list will probably come in handy when we head back into dungeon territory.

I will post in the game forum later today by the way.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 22, 2002)

I will be out of town from the 23rd to the 2nd of December... i.e. tomorrow, and so just keep Jericho killing stuff, and being gruff, and smarmy... and hitting on the chicks... ciao...


----------



## Krug (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes, Level 3. 
Great game! 

So DM, you roll HP for us?


----------



## Mirth (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm at 2935xp with the new points gained added in. Anything I can do (or have done) to bump that up an extra 65xp and reach 3rd level?


----------



## Krug (Dec 5, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I'm at 2935xp with the new points gained added in. Anything I can do (or have done) to bump that up an extra 65xp and reach 3rd level?  *




Shoot a few orcs or gobbos.  Is Festy still joining us?


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 6, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I'm at 2935xp with the new points gained added in. Anything I can do (or have done) to bump that up an extra 65xp and reach 3rd level?  *




Actually, I suppose allowing the party to split up while also allowing an ambush was somewhat harsh. So everyone gets an extra 100 xp.

Everyone uses the average hp rounded up as I specified earlier.


----------



## Krug (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok updated!


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 6, 2002)

And if Festy wants to play, I should know now.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 6, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, I suppose allowing the party to split up while also allowing an ambush was somewhat harsh. So everyone gets an extra 100 xp.
> 
> Everyone uses the average hp rounded up as I specified earlier. *




SWEET!   Thanks Mr. DM 

Also, I'll try to get Festy's attention...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm still here, just gotta finish buying equipment..........heh, left it till the last minute..........oops . my apologies for that.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2002)

here it is, i'm prone to these situations, tell me if anything's missing , i forgot the modifier to weight for small characters' equipment so i assumed half :

Norri 'Goose' Tallgeese; male lightfoot halfling; Rog 1; str 12, dex 18, con 12, int 14, wis 12, cha 10; HD 1d6+1; hp 7; spd 20'; init +3; saves - fort +2, reflex +7, will +2; languages - common, halfling, orc, goblin; alignment NG; attacks - +2 melee(punching dagger) d4+1, +5 ranged(light crossbow); height 3'1", weight 61lb = 30lb(halfling) + 31(equipment); AC - 17, flat footed - 13, touch - 15;

skills - Balance (Dex) +6, Climb (Str) +5, Decipher Script (Int) +4, Disable Device (Int) +6, Escape Artist (Dex) +6, Forgery (Int) +4, Hide (Dex) +10, Innuendo (Wis) +3, Jump (Str) +5, Listen (Wis) +7, Move Silently (Dex) +8, Open Lock (Dex) +8, Pick Pocket (Dex) +6, Read Lips (Int) +4, Search (Int) +4, Sense Motive (Wis) +3, Spot (Wis) +5, Swim (Str) +3, Tumble (Dex) +6, Use Magic Device (Cha) +2

feats - Alertness

racial bonuses - +2 racial bonus to saves vs fear, +1 to hit with thrown weapons, +2 racial bonus to climb, jump, listen and move silently, +1 racial bonus to all saves

class bonuses - sneak attack +1d6

equipment- 
punching dagger
light crossbow
20 bolts
leather armour
backpack
bedroll
caltrops
flint & steel
ink & quill
10 pieces of parchment
5 pieces of chalk
2 sacks
torch
masterworked thieves tools
explorer's outfit
21.54 gp


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 7, 2002)

updated my character


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok, just waiting on Whitney and Tarowyn.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 7, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Ok, just waiting on Whitney and Tarowyn. *




Just updated. Still need to adjust equipment, though. I'm at work and my DMG is at home, so I was waiting til tonight to see if I could afford some majiks


----------



## Krug (Dec 7, 2002)

I can loan you a 1000 gp charged at the standard Dwarven interest rate of 3% per month..


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 7, 2002)

Norri's History:

Norri was raised in the King's City by his merchant mother, at the age of 10 his father was killed by a group of hired thugs after he was accused by a noble, Grellt Frelteiner, of pick-pocketing him. Therefore, because Norri was certain his father was innocent, he felt that his father better have died for a reason and decided to deliver to the noble what his father paid for. So he became adept in the arts of a rogue and 10 years after his father's death, to the day, he made his way into Frelteiner's estate and relieved him and his family of a considerable amount of jewellery. His mother wanted nothing to do with the stolen articles when Norri presented them to her, she then promptly kicked him out of the house to go about his own criminal ways. Soon enough the money from the jewellery heist ran out because of the many things he indulged in and the need to constantly change accomodation to avoid Frelteiner's wrath. Soon he began performing burglaries regularly to get money to keep a step ahead of the vengeful noble and his growing mob of vengeful friends. He was hired soon enough by someone who wanted him to go back to Frelteiner's and steal a piece of art from him, because he was one of precious few who knew the interior of the place. Upon infiltration of the manor he discovered to his dismay that he was one of three burglers going for the prize. After one of them managed to talk the other two into splitting the reward three ways they made quick work of the job and retrieved the art easily, but it was only after they had left that Norri had realised a disturbing lack of security. At the trade point they handed over the painting, one of an arcane spellcaster working away in their alchemy lab, to the buyer. The buyer said his boss would be mighty pleased with their work, and asked who's partner the third person was. Upon discovering that the person who'd convinced them to all team up wasn't actually hired for the job they threw a smoke bomb into the middle of the group. At some point someone thrust a painting size object under his arm and thus not wanting to get caught with it he fled, but was tripped by the other hired thief. They scuffled for a moment until they saw the third thief fly by with what looked like the painting in their possession. The second thief instantly jumped up and gave pursuit, soon after followed by the buyer and two bulky goons. Norri, assuming a fake had been on him, picked up the copy of the painting he had and smashed it against a wall in anger. The frame came apart easily and the canvas floated down to his feet, revealing some weird scriblings of some sort all over the back. Norri snickered as he realised the third thief had accidently given him the real one and soon stashed it away, he thought he had better make an offer to them in a few days after things had calmed down. But after a few days there was a price on his head, a big one, and he needed to vacate the city fast. He caught a lift with a gnome who told Norri he could pay him back by assisting in a job when they got to their destination, and that he would explained what he needed Norri to do after they got there. Unfortunately, along the way he lost the painting when he was trying to decipher it while relaxing by a stream, one of the Tusk Brothers ran up and kicked him into it for a lark and the painting floated downstream, paint dispersing into the water as it went. Obviously the gnome didn't live long enough to tell Norri what he wanted done and now Norri's somewhat stranded in the region until he can find some work, he hopes all the people after him won't be able to trace him here, he hopes.........


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 7, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri's History:
> 
> Norri was raised in the King's City by his merchant mother, at the age of 10 his father was killed by a group of hired thugs after he was accused by a noble, Grellt Frelteiner, of pick-pocketing him. Therefore, because Norri was certain his father was innocent, he felt that his father better have died for a reason and decided to deliver to the noble what his father paid for. So he became adept in the arts of a rogue and 10 years after his father's death, to the day, he made his way into Frelteiner's estate and relieved him and his family of a considerable amount of jewellery. His mother wanted nothing to do with the stolen articles when Norri presented them to her, she then promptly kicked him out of the house to go about his own criminal ways. Soon enough the money from the jewellery heist ran out because of the many things he indulged in and the need to constantly change accomodation to avoid Frelteiner's wrath. Soon he began performing burglaries regularly to get money to keep a step ahead of the vengeful noble and his growing mob of vengeful friends. He was hired soon enough by someone who wanted him to go back to Frelteiner's and steal a piece of art from him, because he was one of precious few who knew the interior of the place. Upon infiltration of the manor he discovered to his dismay that he was one of three burglers going for the prize. After one of them managed to talk the other two into splitting the reward three ways they made quick work of the job and retrieved the art easily, but it was only after they had left that Norri had realised a disturbing lack of security. At the trade point they handed over the painting, one of an arcane spellcaster working away in their alchemy lab, to the buyer. The buyer said his boss would be mighty pleased with their work, and asked who's partner the third person was. Upon discovering that the person who'd convinced them to all team up wasn't actually hired for the job they threw a smoke bomb into the middle of the group. At some point someone thrust a painting size object under his arm and thus not wanting to get caught with it he fled, but was tripped by the other hired thief. They scuffled for a moment until they saw the third thief fly by with what looked like the painting in their possession. The second thief instantly jumped up and gave pursuit, soon after followed by the buyer and two bulky goons. Norri, assuming a fake had been on him, picked up the copy of the painting he had and smashed it against a wall in anger. The frame came apart easily and the canvas floated down to his feet, revealing some weird scriblings of some sort all over the back. Norri snickered as he realised the third thief had accidently given him the real one and soon stashed it away, he thought he had better make an offer to them in a few days after things had calmed down. But after a few days there was a price on his head, a big one, and he needed to vacate the city fast. He caught a lift with a gnome who told Norri he could pay him back by assisting in a job when they got to their destination, and that he would explained what he needed Norri to do after they got there. Unfortunately, along the way he lost the painting when he was trying to decipher it while relaxing by a stream, one of the Tusk Brothers ran up and kicked him into it for a lark and the painting floated downstream, paint dispersing into the water as it went. Obviously the gnome didn't live long enough to tell Norri what he wanted done and now Norri's somewhat stranded in the region until he can find some work, he hopes all the people after him won't be able to trace him here, he hopes......... *




Nice....this will see some use down the line...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2002)

Woohoo!


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 8, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Woohoo! *




welcome aboard


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks , its good to be here


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 8, 2002)

Mostly updated now.. got a few more things I'm sur I need to figure out but I got my magic armor thineee now


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok, I will start tommorow. Mirthcard and Kain, let me know when you have you too are fully updated.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 8, 2002)

Tarowyn's been updated with a brand spanking new, heavily detailed background  Everybody should check it out. Only item I bought was Bracers of Armor +1, because I realized that I had added a shield bonus into my AC all this time, when I was actually using two weapons or a bow most of the time. My AC hasn't changed, it's just justified now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 8, 2002)

looks cool Mirthcard... interesting tale.. i liked it


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 8, 2002)

Also have to give you props there, mirth...


----------



## Mirth (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks fellers  I was hoping to throw some plot hooks out there - the werewolf, the merchant, the possibility that the sister is still alive, the priest that was socked in the nose, etc. Been meaning to put it down for awhile, but this was the first chance I got.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 10, 2002)

wrong thread.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

jasamcarl,

YGeM


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

jasamcarl,

YGeM part deux


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 16, 2002)

By the way, everyone, I'm assuming the following formation for this combat. 

T   J

B  W

Tell me if I'm off base with that.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2002)

Looks fine to me...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 24, 2002)

*Magic Item Question*

Since Whitney now has Create Wondrous Item Had a design question to ask since I currently don't have my books with me. They're in Florida and I'm not. 


Magical cloak withh the following features:
 -Resistance +1
 -Familar Pocket (from the Tome/Blood book)


looking for suggestions on what it would require xp and money wise to create on. I'm bored and without books


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 30, 2002)

I will be out of town from the 30th of this month till the 3rd, I will check every now and then but I will be sporadic, see you all when i get back, Jericho kills stuff, and tries not to die...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok guys. Hectic semester. Again I apologize. I will try to post regularly from now on. If some of you fail to post out of frustration or have simply forgotten about the game, I will understand.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey, Mirthcard. If you are still game, could you possibly get Festy's attention?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 18, 2003)

just waiting for the ogres to arrive so I can pound them


----------



## Mirth (Jan 18, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Hey, Mirthcard. If you are still game, could you possibly get Festy's attention? *




I'm still game, but RL is kickin' my behind right now too  I checked Festy's profile and he hasn't been on the boards since the 16th. I know he said before that his living situation is weird right now and his internet access is intermittent. That could be why he hasn't posted. Either way, here's his email if you want to contact him: festy_dog69@hotmail.com. I'll try to keep up as best I can with the game.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *just waiting for the ogres to arrive so I can pound them *




Then Bhartus better get his healing ready, Krug


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 31, 2003)

*Bump** Just kicking this back up


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks, Toki. Wouldn't want to loose this thread quite yet. We will be switching to a new one when we start the next chapter.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 4, 2003)

*Multiclassing Options*

Seeing as that Jericho is the tank, I am thinking about perhaps multiclassing, though, though I am unsure of what as of yet...

*** Hmm next level I can take Weapon Specilisation if I stay Fighter, which is most likely what I will do.  But afterwards I am not sure what to do, though i could stay fighter for the whole time, just not sure of a Prestige Class that does Jericho justice.

*** Though I thought about perhaps a Psychic Warrior, after 4th level, that would add some spice to his abilities, and he would still be pretty lethal in combat with some flexibility.

*** Planar Champion would be fun, from Manual of the Planes, but I don't see us traveling the planes any time soon, though that would be cool 

*** Singh Rager would have been cool but Jericho is not exactly Lawful, man, this is hard, I would not mind staying Fighter, but perhaps I might find something

*** Just basicaly looking for ideas to make Jericho even more effective in melee combat, hmm not seeing any choices as far as Jericho is concerned for Prestige Classes


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm happy healing people... maybe if I pick up *The Book of Hallowed Might* i'll find something.. or a _Rune-Priest_ from Heroes of High Favour.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 22, 2003)

Just a quick bump and a place for my future Shackled City players to check out some setting info.


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2003)

=Bump=
Updated mine but havent done much shopping yet..


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 25, 2003)

Bump Whitney update on the first page. LOL


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 25, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *=Bump=
> Updated mine but havent done much shopping yet.. *




If you plan to, can you have it done in the next two days?


----------

